# Brahms German Requiem



## hapiper

This composition by Brahms is quickly becoming my favorite classical music piece by far. I only have two versions of it at present. I would like to get at least two more, one of which I'd like to be an english version. What would you suggest as the definitive version of this magnificent music. I am leaning toward the Bruno Walter version for one of them. I, so far, have only found one english version, by Shaw. I Hope that isn't just an english version of the german one by Shaw I already have. If it is an entirely new performance in english of the same work I wouldn't mind (too much).


----------



## Pugg

Tricky one , with so many to choose from.
But....... my favorite........ would be:


----------



## Lukecash12

W. Sawallisch, Wiener Symphoniker. My personal favorite, especially for _Denn alles Fleisch_.


----------



## DavidA

Klemperer and the Philarmonia are superb in this work.


----------



## Bayreuth

As already mentioned by DavidA, Klemperer's rendition of this work is an abosolute delight. One of the greatest joys in classical music, I think. In fact, I believe that this is one of the few works out there that has a version more or less regarded as "definitive" (there will always be detractors, of course) and Klemperer should be your number one option here. Then, if you are not completely sold on it, you can always complete your collection with other versions that you like. I have Gardiner with the Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique and is very good, too. But I have to confess that I rarely listen to it: Klemperer's Deutsches Requiem is one of the milestones of my love for classical music.


----------



## TxllxT

Herbert von Karajan in 1949 with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Walter Legge taking care of the mono recording: listen to the after war grief being present everywhere...


----------



## Vaneyes

Intimate, Herreweghe (HM 1996). Grandiose, HvK (DG 1983). :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

TxllxT said:


> Herbert von Karajan in 1949 with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Walter Legge taking care of the mono recording: listen to the after war grief being present everywhere...


Thanks for posting this: I look forward greatly to listening. 
I have three other Karajans, with Gundula Janowitz, Barbara Hendricks and Anna Tomowa-Sintow. 
I also (have and) like Giulini with Bonney and John Eliot Gardiner with Charlotte Margiono.


----------



## Guest

Klemperer, with the Philharmonia, as has already been mentioned. It is magnificent. After that, I would also recommend Gardiner. He has recorded it twice - once on Archiv, once on his SDG label. I have both, and don't know that I have noticed a significant difference.

I'm not sure what you mean when you are asking for an English version, but then say, "I Hope that isn't just an english version of the german one by Shaw I already have." It was originally written in German, so I don't know what you are asking here. But other than Shaw, there is also a recording on Telarc by Craig Jessop, with the Utah Symphony and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, but they use Shaw's adaptation (I believe Jessop was a student under Shaw). It isn't my favorite, and I believe the flow of the music works better in the original German.


----------



## realdealblues

Klemperer as mentioned is widely considered a top pick (if not the top pick) and rightly so. In my mind it has no equal and belongs in every collection.


----------



## Lukecash12

DrMike said:


> I'm not sure what you mean when you are asking for an English version, but then say, "I Hope that isn't just an english version of the german one by Shaw I already have." It was originally written in German, so I don't know what you are asking here. But other than Shaw, there is also a recording on Telarc by Craig Jessop, with the Utah Symphony and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, but they use Shaw's adaptation (I believe Jessop was a student under Shaw). It isn't my favorite, and I believe the flow of the music works better in the original German.


Hadn't even realized that people listened to an English version, and don't really see the point of one.


----------



## Guest

Kind of defeats the purpose of having a German requiem.


----------



## Steatopygous

Steatopygous said:


> Thanks for posting this: I look forward greatly to listening.
> I have three other Karajans, with Gundula Janowitz, Barbara Hendricks and Anna Tomowa-Sintow.
> I also (have and) like Giulini with Bonney and John Eliot Gardiner with Charlotte Margiono.


I listened to a good chunk last night, and it is glorious. Really lovely, unaffected, genuine. Sound not great, but what would one expect. Schwarzkopf is clear as a bell.


----------



## handlebar

The Gardiner is my favourite right now.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'll join the chorus of recommendations for Klemperer's recording of the piece. It is an excellent performance, highly lauded and rightly so.

A recording which I also enjoy is Simon Rattle's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker. I find Rattle can be hit and miss but on Brahms' Requiem he and his forces perform very well indeed.

If you don't mind Mono sound, Rudolfe Kempe also recorded a very good Requiem too.

I haven't heard the Karajan or Gardiner so I cannot really comment there.


----------



## scratchgolf

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'll join the chorus of recommendations for Klemperer's recording of the piece. It is an excellent performance, highly lauded and rightly so.
> 
> A recording which I also enjoy is Simon Rattle's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker. I find Rattle can be hit and miss but on Brahms' Requiem he and his forces perform very well indeed.
> 
> If you don't mind Mono sound, Rudolfe Kempe also recorded a very good Requiem too.
> 
> I haven't heard the Karajan or Gardiner so I cannot really comment there.


partially in order

1. Klemperer, yes, of course.
2. Karajan w/ Janowitz is also amazing and I may prefer the 2nd and 6th movements to the Klemperer (Mainly choral movements)
4. I've never liked anything Rattle ever conducted but I do like his German Requiem. Quasthoff is very good.
3. Something I found on Youtube is posted below. I haven't found this version for purchase but it's certainly worth a watch for true lovers of this work. Conductor: Hansruedi Kämpfen. Soloists Regula Mühlemann, Rudolf Rosen. First I'll state the obvious. I'd marry Mühlemann without meeting her. Besides that, I love the conductor, orchestra, and soloists here. Besides the shoddy camera work at times, (Barely showing the Rosen, ever, but zooming in every chance possible on Mühlemann's face. Not a HUGE problem, mind you.) this is a really great version and the high def makes it a great watch and my #3.


----------



## SixFootScowl

...................................


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Best versions:

Furtwängler (1947) 
Walter (live 1954) 
Gardiner (1990)
Karajan (1947) 
Klemperer
Kempe


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Some of those are good but I don't think Gardiner belongs in a list of "the best" even if it is a favourite of yours! I could add Kegel's version as a good one and the one by Jansons.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Some of those are good but I don't think Gardiner belongs in a list of "the best" even if it is a favourite of yours!


I'm not exactly alone in that opinion


----------



## Rogerx

In the religious section are numerous topics about the same work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I'm not exactly alone in that opinion


No, of course. Lots of people liked Gardiner's German Requiem and I suppose it was a breath of fresh air when it came out. But it really doesn't belong in the august company of your shortlist.


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> No, of course. Lots of people liked Gardiner's German Requiem and I suppose it was a breath of fresh air when it came out. But it really doesn't belong in the august company of your shortlist.


I disagree. I listened to many recording of the work without really appreciating it, including all of the ones Brahmsianhorn mentions - it wasn't until I heard the Gardiner recording that I realized what a great composition the German Requiem is. Since then I've come to enjoy some of the others, particularly Kempe and Klemperer, but the Gardiner is still the version I reach for most often.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> I disagree. I listened to many recording of the work without really appreciating it, including all of the ones Brahmsianhorn mentions - it wasn't until I heard the Gardiner recording that I realized what a great composition the German Requiem is. Since then I've come to enjoy some of the others, particularly Kempe and Klemperer, but the Gardiner is still the version I reach for most often.


The choral shaping is exquisite. And people on here know I am not usually a period instrument fan. But this recording is special. It's not the novelty of it. It is the musicality. Next to Gardiner, Klemperer sounds unnuanced.


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The choral shaping is exquisite. And people on here know I am not usually a period instrument fan. But this recording is special. It's not the novelty of it. It is the musicality. Next to Gardiner, Klemperer sounds unnuanced.


That's a pretty extreme statement, especially from you! Klemperer is still my favorite of the few I've heard, though I also like the Gardiner. Klemperer's German Requiem was my "gateway drug" to both Brahms and Klemperer.


----------



## Bulldog

My favorites are Klemperer, Gardiner and Herreweghe.


----------



## wkasimer

Bulldog said:


> My favorites are Klemperer, Gardiner and Herreweghe.


To which I'll add Kempe and Kegel. Both feature superb choral contributions, and the former also has Elisabeth Grümmer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Klemperer is Klemperer. He presents a vision of the work that is 100% focused and very serious. It is far from my favourite but it is powerful and very much to be respected. I'm afraid I find Gardiner - for all the fine singing that he gets - a little slick. I do quite like the Herreweghe.


----------



## Admiral

My favorite is the one that lives in my ears and my soul _ I was lucky to sing it under Neeme Jarvi 

I have the Klemperer and Gardiner but find I listen to the Chicago/Levine because Haken Hagegard is one of my favorite singers and because of the outstanding chorus 

I have to ponder this but I don’t think I’ve ever heard a bad Brahms requiem


----------



## gellio

One of my favorite pieces too. I love Harnoncourt’s recording best (by far). Really marvelous.


----------



## flamencosketches

gellio said:


> One of my favorite pieces too. I love Harnoncourt's recording best (by far). Really marvelous.


I need to check this out.

I have been listening to the Karajan/Berlin with Gundula Janowitz lately. I really like it. At first I was put off a bit due to its sometimes "blurry" choral textures, but I think Karajan somehow makes it work. Outside of this, I like the Klemperer, which was the first recording of anything Brahms (or Klemperer) that I heard and liked, as well as the Gardiner, which I once bought for $1 and enjoy from time to time. I see it at almost every used record/CD store I go to. Must have sold thousands and thousands of copies.


----------



## Merl

I'm not a big fan of the piece but there are some terrific accounts. Klemperer, Jansons (both stunning), Gergiev, Kempe, Levine, Rattle and Herreweghe.


----------

